# Is this a juvenile cane toad?



## Bradchip (Oct 25, 2010)

I came across this little guy at Peaks Crossing last night when the storm was about. I THINK it's a juvenile Bufo marinus, but not totally sure. He's about 2 to 2.5cm long. 

I'm lead to believe that as juveniles, they don't particularly resemble the parents (until they hit the 4cm mark), and funnily enough, I can't find any decent juvenile canetoad shots online to compare it, and can't see anything that's really similar on Frogs of Australia > Queensland > The frogs of Queensland (unless I overlooked it). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 25, 2010)

No thats not a toad.

It's a frog..- I am not an Australian frog person so don't know what type- sorry


----------



## Bradchip (Oct 25, 2010)

Could possibly be an Ornate burrowing frog.


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 26, 2010)

Definitely not a cane toad.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 26, 2010)

It is indeed _Opisthodan ornatus_
http://frogs.org.au/frogs/show_image.php?image_id=302


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 26, 2010)

its so cute!!!!!


----------



## thals (Oct 26, 2010)

That a great pic of the little dude too! I think I need to 'kidnap' your camera :lol:


----------



## Bradchip (Oct 26, 2010)

hahaha... Thanks Thals 

I have a bit of a secret for snapping critters at night. I think anyone with a DSLR and a macro lens (that does regular macro shooting) should make one of these. Works a treat. 

That little froggy was only about 2cm's long.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Oct 26, 2010)

your camera looks like a weapon...I'm sure i saw it on Black Hawk Down hahaha

I saw some american bullfrogs today those things where massive!


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 26, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> hahaha... Thanks Thals
> 
> I have a bit of a secret for snapping critters at night. I think anyone with a DSLR and a macro lens (that does regular macro shooting) should make one of these. Works a treat.


or


----------

